# Breeder in Ontario



## FarNorthGirl (Apr 10, 2013)

Looking for a good breeder in Ontario. I have no personal preferences of the lines. I just want a good family dog that enjoys hikes/outdoors. 

I found a couple breeders to look at- no particular order:

Wild Wind Shepherds
Timberline Shepherds
Boom Lake Shepherds
Raylex Shepherds

I would love suggestions on others that I may have missed. And comments if you have a dog from the breeder or heard of anything (Please do PM me if you have heard anything negative).

Thanks in advance


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Shade on this board got Delgado from Stalworth Kennels which is in Apple Hill, Ontario. They breed working line dogs.

She'd be good to contact if she doesn't see this thread. I know she's happy with her experience dealing with them.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Carmspack ....

She is also a member here..."Carmen".

I have a puppy from her. Feel free to pm if you like.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Elizabeth (http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/members/43329-elisabeth_00117.html) has two dogs from Wild Winds, you can PM her for more details

As Carolyn already stated, Delgado is from Stalworth and I'm extremely happy with him, he's a DDR/WG WL cross. His mother Diva is a certified therapy dog along with other titles and his father Jagor is a police dog in Edmonton. If you want more information feel free to ask 

Carmen is also highly regarded and I would recommend speaking to her as well


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

Dont know any of the ones you mention. I am in ontario I would go with carmspack. Look up the diff types of shepherds. She really seems to have done an amazing job with breeding/creating true shepherds when you think of the name "german shepherd".

When it comes to working lines you have to be careful you do not end up with a dog that is too much dog for you. But seems like carmen has very stable dogs in all sorts of placements police to pets.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

PM'd you.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Thank you Angel. 

Your more than welcome to PM me for comments on Wild Winds, as negative comments are not allowed to be posted here.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I personally would not purchase from your list... but do have other recommendations if you like:

- Shepherd Glen German Shepherds (Saskatchewan, Canada)
- von Trostberg German Shepherds (Ontario, Canada)
- Bullinger German Shepherds (British Columbia, Canada)
- Narnia German Shepherds (New Brunswick, Canada)
- Dei Precision German Shepherds (Ontario, Canada)
- vom Tighe Haus German Shepherds (Ottawa, Canada)
- von Datschiburg German Shepherds (Ontario, Canada)
- Vonkolblhaus German Shepherds (Ontario, Canada)
- Bellator German Shepherds (British Columbia, Canada)
- Carissima German Shepherds (Ontario, Canada)

These are kennels that both Angel (Wild Wolf) and I have had personal experience with their dogs or dogs from them.

They come highly recommended.

I would also contact Carmen.


----------



## Fade2Black (Apr 30, 2012)

I would give Tracy a call Bullinger Shepherds breeder of German Shepherds in British Columbia german shepherd puppies That's where I got my Havoc (Juneau/Quinella J litter) from. Tracy is very friendly and helpful. She also has a facebook page http://www.facebook.com/bullingershepherds?ref=ts&fref=ts


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Bullinger is a great rescource, yes! I have met many dogs from this kennel. Stable, nice active dogs for work or active family.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Tracy Bullinger 
Philip Eram - Dei Precision
Karen Sinclair - Sinburg (BC)


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

There is also Renee at Commited to Canines-I think and Michelle from Alpenhof-both are in Ontario and have seen dogs from both breeders which were very nice


----------



## Fade2Black (Apr 30, 2012)

(shameless attempt using thread as an excuse to post Bullinger Havoc puppy pics)

This is my Bullinger puppy at 5 weeks. 10 weeks and almost 5 months......


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Fade2Black said:


> (shameless attempt using thread as an excuse to post Bullinger Havoc puppy pics)
> 
> This is my Bullinger puppy at 5 weeks. 10 weeks and almost 5 months......


So cute.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

holland said:


> There is also Renee at Commited to Canines-I think and Michelle from Alpenhof-both are in Ontario and have seen dogs from both breeders which were very nice


I know a male from Alpenhof - he belongs to the club we have started.

Male, 1.5 years old - superb drive. Good nerve, stable temperament.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

I also met a comitted to canine dog, he was very sporty but solid dog, no issues just a lot of energy and lots of drive, the only thing the owner was not happy with the breeders said they felt everything was just about money. The dog was great at IPO. But the OP wanted a family pet. I know another place to get great working dogs in quebec but I had the feeling the OP just wanted a great balanced beautiful pet to take hiking with. Any nice german showline breeders as well?

Was OP willing to have it shipped without meeting?


----------



## FarNorthGirl (Apr 10, 2013)

Thank you everyone. I'll definitely revise my list. I'll go through the recommendations for sure. I've been around wonderful shepherds that my friends had but those shepherds are now gone and those breeders are no longer around (which is a shame as those shepherds were the perfect balanced dogs that I am looking for). I'm relieved to have a longer list to work with and a sense of direction  

Pets4life- you're exactly right, I just wanted a balanced shepherd to have in my life and to have on my outdoor adventures such as hiking, cross country skiing and camping, etc. 

Fade2Black- adorable! 

At this point, I'd prefer Ontario as I want to be able to meet the dogs and the breeder. I'm likely going to go down south to do the meeting in order to prepare for a puppy in the spring (or the year after- depending on the waiting list, etc.). However, I will be opening my search if I cannot find what I am looking in the province and look else where.


----------

